# Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto



## AeroX (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo & guten Abend.

Ka ob das das richtige forum ist aber ich probier's mal  

Ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche noch einer innenbeleuchtung für den fußraum!
Weiße LEDs sollten da sein und schön hell.

Bei eBay gabs leider keine vernünftige auswahl.. Wäre schön wenn mir mal hier einer welche zeigen könnte! 

MfG 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*

So etwas ? -> Klick


----------



## AeroX (3. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte da eher an eine leiste (wie Neonröhren nur mit LEDs so ~20cm lang 2x) ..  aber danke schonmal!
MfG 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*

Also, ob das überhaupt zulässig ist, im Fußraum rumzupfuschen? ^^  Stell Dir mal vor, die lockern sich nach ner Weile, oder Du trittst dagegen, und dann fallen die bei der Fahrt vor Deine Pedale. Wenn Du dann nen Unfall hast und hoffentlich keiner körperlich zu schaden kommt, kriegst Du mächtig Ärger mit der Versicherung. Bei Personenschaden noch größeren Ärger plus noch mehr Ärger mit der Staatsanwaltschaft ^^

D.h. falls das überhaupt zulässig ist, dann sollte man das professionell einbauen lassen, und dann kannst Du an sich auch direkt zu ner Werkstatt gehen, die so was ggf. machen kann, und kannst da auch fragen, was solche Leisten kosten und wie genau die heißen.

Außerdem: wozu das ganze überhaupt? Bei der Fahrt wirst Du ja wohl kaum Deine Schuhe begaffen wollen


----------



## Dari (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*

ich geh mal davon aus das du sowas hier meinst?

Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Kaltkathoden/CCFL » Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set 30cm - white


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*

dann schau hier mal rein -> Quick LED-Leisten Modul


----------



## AeroX (3. Februar 2011)

@Herbboy: sicherlich werd ich das nicht einbauen, wollte nur mal so umgucken was sowas kostet undso..  wenn wird das schon fachgerecht gemacht 
@Dr. Bakterius: danke werd mich dort mal umgucken  

Mfg

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Dari (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*

Also im Innenraum ist es erlaubt, nur wenn man die Lichter aussen anbringt wirds teuer 

Zum Thema Innenraumbeleuchtung: Hier ist in der StVZO nichts geregelt. Kritisch wird es, wenn aus der Innenraumbeleuchtung eine Außenbeleuchtung wird, also zu viel Licht direkt nach aussen strahlt. Das ist im Einzelfall vom Sachverständigen zu prüfen. Was und in welcher Farbe im Fußraum leuchtet ist demnach egal, wenn es nicht zu stark nach aussen strahlt.


----------



## AeroX (3. Februar 2011)

Außen soll nix dran  da ist xenon licht sieht fett genug aus 

Fußboden reicht  ich werd mich auch nochmal schlau machen 

Mfg

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*



Dari schrieb:


> Also im Innenraum ist es erlaubt, nur wenn man die Lichter aussen anbringt wirds teuer


 Mir ging es dabei weniger ums Licht als um die Gefahr, dass man überhaupt irgendwas im Fußraum anbringt.


----------



## dot (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mir ging es dabei weniger ums Licht als um die Gefahr, dass man überhaupt irgendwas im Fußraum anbringt.



Die Gefahr das mal wieder die Fussmatte in der Gegend rum schwimmt empfinde ich als weitaus hoeher.


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*

Allerdings. 
Die leisten werden oberhalb angebracht (nicht das das jemand falsch versteht ) & gut befestigt, da fällt nix runter


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*



Dari schrieb:


> Also im Innenraum ist es erlaubt, nur wenn man die Lichter aussen anbringt wirds teuer



Ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht  

Allerdings ist es möglich, ich hab leztes jahr nen Astra G Coupe für nen bekannten umgebaut, zu den umbauten zählte auch eine Fussraumbeleuchtung ( blaue CCFL ) diese wurde von mir unterhalb der Lenksäule angebracht, der Tüv hat diesen umbau nicht kritisiert, allerdings hab ich die auch unsichtbar angebracht, das einzigste was er gesehen hat waren die ganzen Schalter in der Mittelkonsole die er auch fleisig ausprobiert hat. 

Allerdings jedes licht was überhalb der Lenksäule angebracht wird, das kann durchaus problematisch werden, aber nicht wegen §49 der StVZO sondern §30 der StVZO 

Darunter zählen auch lichter die nicht nach unten gerichtet sind. 

Ich würd hier aufpassen, dazu sei noch gesagt auch wenn der TüV sein segen gibt, heist das noch lange nicht das es auch prima ist, wenn der Polizei das nen dorn im Auge ist kanns auch passieren das man den Wagen vorführen muss und der nochmals von nem staatlichen prüfer begutachtet wird. Da so ne innenraumbeleuchtung auch nicht in die KFZ papiere eingetragen werden, können die Cops auch von ausgehen das der TüV die beleuchtung niemals gesehen hat. 

Ich empfehle mal diese PDF durchzulesen die das Thema behandelt 

http://www.mängel-an-nutzfahrzeugen.de/index_htm_files/Innenbeleuchtungen.pdf


----------



## Ov3rdos3d (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*

Mein Gott nu stellt euch mal nicht so an wegen einer Fußraumbeleuchtung 
Habe auch in meinem Vento eine weisse Fußrausbeleuchtung mit 2* 10 cm Kaltlichtkathoden. 

Ich finde das ist einfach viel gemütlicher Nachts zu fahren wenn es nicht ganz dunkel im Auto ist. Wichtig ist halt nur das es einen selbst nicht blendet sowie andere.

Habe meine Kathoden übrigens mit Kabelbindern befestigt und das hält Bombe.


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*

Verbaut werden dürfen sie trotzdem nicht. Es ist zwar eine Grauzone, aber da die eingesetzten Leuchtmittel zu >99 % nicht nach §22 STVZO bauartgenehmigt sind, interessiert die eigene Rechtsauffassung hier wenig.


----------



## AeroX (7. Februar 2011)

@ Ov3rdos3d: wo haste die den her?  

Mfg

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*

Man könnte zb auch so was nehmen, und zwar Tagesfahrlicht


----------



## we3dm4n (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weiße LED Innenbeleuchtung Auto*

Billiger geht es nicht, die sind TOP! Habe die allerdings mit blauen LEDs 
DealExtreme: $3.77 12V LED Strip (11-LED 33cm White)


----------



## AeroX (7. Februar 2011)

Danke!  und die liefern auch nach Deutschland??! 

Mfg

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------

